# los magnates delirantes ordenan a ING que abandone españa



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Jul 2021)

y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.

los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.

españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...


----------



## RFray (1 Jul 2021)

De qué va el tema?


----------



## Abrojo (1 Jul 2021)

fuente?


----------



## SPQR (1 Jul 2021)

¿Algun enlace o noticia que ilustre la tesis del Op?


----------



## sarasate (1 Jul 2021)

Entonces el Santander sube, compren insensatos


----------



## Rexter (1 Jul 2021)

Los magnates justo lo que quieren es que seas esclavo del crédito y, por tanto, de los bancos. Lo que no quieren es que tengas ahorro.


----------



## porcospin (1 Jul 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.
> 
> los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.
> 
> españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...



¿@El exclavizador de mentes de donde sacas que hay orden de ciertos "magnates"?
¿No puede ser que a ING le interese mas "vender" su negocio de retail banking, recoger cash y dedicarse a otros negocios.?

Por cierto que un ciudadano sea independiente del estado mediante el credito de un banco tampoco me parece la mejor estrategia financiera, llámame pesimista pero hay bastantes opciones de acabar siendo exclavo del banco, y en tal caso mejor no haberse independizado demasiado para que alguna ley le pueda proteger de la usura o dar un oportunidad de subsistir. 



Rexter dijo:


> Los magnates justo lo que quieren es que seas esclavo del crédito y, por tanto, de los bancos. Lo que no quieren es que tengas ahorro.



te me has adelantado


----------



## randomizer (1 Jul 2021)

Austria:








ING to discontinue retail banking activities in Austria


Strategic review due in 2021




www.ing.com





Rep. Checa:








ING to leave Czech retail banking market by end-2021


ING is announcing today that it intends to withdraw from the retail banking market in the Czech Republic.




www.ing.com





Francia (está "revisando sus opciones estratégicas"...):








ING to review strategic options for its Retail Banking business in France


ING announced today that it is conducting a strategic review of its Retail Banking business in France. The review is focused solely on the Retail Banking business and not on ING’s Wholesale Banking activities in France.




www.ing.com





La idea es cerrar el _retail banking_ (particulares) y seguir solo con banca mayorista, pero aquí en España creo que esa parte ya la cerraron en 2019.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Jul 2021)

ING pondrá fin a sus actividades de banca minorista en Francia, lo que tendrá un impacto muy limitado en el grupo holandes | Consenso del Mercado


Alphavalue | El banco holandés sigue adelante con la revisión estratégica de su negocio, y en este caso la atención está puesta en su actividad en Francia.




consensodelmercado.com


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Jul 2021)

¿Qué magnates?. 

Nombres y apellidos.


----------



## The Honkler (1 Jul 2021)

No sabes ni escribir tu nick sin faltas de ortografía como para fiarse de tus análisis económicos


----------



## TercioVascongado (1 Jul 2021)

En España sólo les queda la banca particular.


----------



## ashe (1 Jul 2021)

Lo que la gente no sabe (o aún no se han enterado) es que el concepto de banca conocida hasta ahora incluyendo las sucursales que estan MUERTAS, de ahi que estén fomentando tanto el euro digital donde seguramente dejen a un determinado grupo de bancos "top" y estos vinculados al BCE haciendo el papel de "un anillo para controlarlos a todos" (y mejor control pudiendo por ej hacer dos tipos de €, el bueno y el malo)

Intentan hacer limpieza disfrazandolo para que en función de quien lo haga no tenga una determinada repercusión, el modelo que quieren imitar por el contrario es el chino, a pesar del fiasco que empezó a aparecer creo que fue en Finlandia cuando quiso eliminar el dinero fisico y de repente se encontró con muchos mas inconvenientes de lo pensado...


----------



## Sadhu (1 Jul 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.
> 
> los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.
> 
> españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...



¿Quién te ha contado esa película?


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jul 2021)

Pues que se vayan de España, pero que me lleven a mí y a mi cuenta con ellos. Es otra forma de trabajar, mucho más limpia y honesta, que le jode bastante al típico pakobank español.


----------



## Mk3 (1 Jul 2021)

Magnates o mangantes?


----------



## SPQR (1 Jul 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Austria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Entiendo que abandonan esos mercados porque no les son rentables, o puede que haya otras motivaciones detrás como apunta el Op.

¿Qué alternativas van quedando de Banca Online medio seria entonces?


----------



## Barruno (1 Jul 2021)

ashe dijo:


> creo que fue en Finlandia cuando quiso eliminar el dinero fisico y de repente se encontró con muchos mas inconvenientes de lo pensado...



Suecia.









Tarjeta vs efectivo: ¿Qué ha fallado en el modelo anti-cash de Suecia y qué debimos aprender de él?


España hasta hace un año era el país que más usaba el dinero en efectivo y con la pandemia del coronavirus ha habido un cambio en la forma en que realizan sus operaciones cientos de miles de españoles. En enero de este año se publicó un informe que revela que el 70% de los españoles ha reducido...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Barruno (1 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Qué alternativas van quedando de Banca Online medio seria entonces?



Openbank
Huele a cuerno quemado.


----------



## Dadaista (1 Jul 2021)

Que le echen, podremos operar via telemática dentro de Europa. Y luego estarán Orange Bank y el resto de imitadores (buenos imitadores). Y espera que llegan Amazon y Google


----------



## rascachapas (1 Jul 2021)

Si se va ING de España meto todos mis ahorros en bitcoin


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Jul 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.
> 
> los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.
> 
> españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...



Bueno, siempre será mejor ser tornillo que ex-clavo....


----------



## Rovusthiano (2 Jul 2021)

Puff. El siguiente menos malo es el Bankinter, pero a años luz...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Puff. El siguiente menos malo es el Bankinter, pero a años luz...



cierto, pero para este tambien tienen planes para destruirlo, supongo que atacaran por el lado del cuadro del botin, le forzaran a vender las acciones y algun testaferro del santander se hara fuerte para que el santander tome el mando y lo absorva, porque es mas que evidente que bankinter tiene que ser para el santander, eso lo va a respetar hasta la caixa...

si unimos que ya le han dado el popular, le van a dar bankinter y unicaja-liberbank, los clientes de ING tienen que ser para la caixa, a no ser que todo eso este ya compensado con bankia, si se dan tortas entre ambos para quedarse con los clientes de ING se van a vender muchas palomitas...

todo es una matrioska de bancos que van entrando unos en otros hasta que solo queden dos directamente controlados por los magnates delirantes y sus sicarios.


----------



## mensch_maschine (2 Jul 2021)

Sisi, bua tío , los malvados magnates con chistera y monóculo.
Vamos a ver, alma de cántaro, no hay a día de hoy negocio más ruinoso que el del retail banking. A los bancos les cuesta dinero guardar tu pasta, están deseando que o tengas 400 productos con ellos o que te pires (de ahí las salvajes comisiones, que ni aún por esas mucha de la gente reacciona)



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.
> 
> los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.
> 
> españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...


----------



## jordi1980 (2 Jul 2021)

Joer, millones de españoles sin cuenta bancaria, cuánto les habrán ofrecido los bancos de aquí para que se vayan?


----------



## Rovusthiano (3 Jul 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> cierto, pero para este tambien tienen planes para destruirlo, supongo que atacaran por el lado del cuadro del botin, le forzaran a vender las acciones y algun testaferro del santander se hara fuerte para que el santander tome el mando y lo absorva, porque es mas que evidente que bankinter tiene que ser para el santander, eso lo va a respetar hasta la caixa...
> 
> si unimos que ya le han dado el popular, le van a dar bankinter y unicaja-liberbank, los clientes de ING tienen que ser para la caixa, a no ser que todo eso este ya compensado con bankia, si se dan tortas entre ambos para quedarse con los clientes de ING se van a vender muchas palomitas...
> 
> todo es una matrioska de bancos que van entrando unos en otros hasta que solo queden dos directamente controlados por los magnates delirantes y sus sicarios.



Cierto, ya empecé a verlo cuando obligaron a fusionar Bankia con la Caixa y no con Ibercaja y Unicaja-Liberbank para que hubiera un cuarto banco grande y mas competencia. Luego el Popular, que ya puestos se lo podía haber quedado Bankia, de hecho con lo que le sobró del rescate había suficiente para pagar el pufo del Popular y quedárselo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jul 2021)

Fundemos Pacobank


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Jul 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Cierto, ya empecé a verlo cuando obligaron a fusionar Bankia con la Caixa y no con Ibercaja y Unicaja-Liberbank para que hubiera un cuarto banco grande y mas competencia. Luego el Popular, que ya puestos se lo podía haber quedado Bankia, de hecho con lo que le sobró del rescate había suficiente para pagar el pufo del Popular y quedárselo.



ibercaja va para la caixa, y unicaja-liberbank para el santaner, pero los clientes de ING, quien se llevara ese pastel?, se van a dar tortas los dos...


----------



## Ederto (3 Jul 2021)

entonces mi hipoteca en ING me la van a cancelar???


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Jul 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> entonces mi hipoteca en ING me la van a cancelar???



Si, y luego el gobierno y los magnates van a requisarte tus ahorros


----------



## Ederto (4 Jul 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Si, y luego el gobierno y los magnates van a requisarte tus ahorros



Salgo ganando!! Desaparece mi hipoteca de 320.000 euros y mis ahorros de 520 euros!!!

Cuándo se van?


----------



## cerilloprieto (4 Jul 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Salgo ganando!! Desaparece mi hipoteca de 320.000 euros y mis ahorros de 520 euros!!!
> 
> Cuándo se van?



Supongo que dispondrás de 900 mil € o más, para permitirte el lujo de tener una hipoteca de 320 mil. Porque si no , eres un cadáver andante.


----------



## Ederto (4 Jul 2021)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Supongo que dispondrás de 900 mil € o más, para permitirte el lujo de tener una hipoteca de 320 mil. Porque si no , eres un cadáver andante.



Dispongo de 540 euros pa sobrevivir de aquí a fin de mes. No le digo más. De guolkin dez es un documental pa mí.


----------



## Ederto (4 Jul 2021)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Supongo que dispondrás de 900 mil € o más, para permitirte el lujo de tener una hipoteca de 320 mil. Porque si no , eres un cadáver andante.



Pa qué iba a pedir 320k si tuviese 900k???? Pagaría con ese dinero.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Dic 2021)

si pensais sobrevivir a la vacuna sacad los ahorros de santander y caixabank y meterlos en una caja rural, que estan abriendo oficinas a cascoporro...


----------



## Barruno (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si pensais sobrevivir a la vacuna sacad los ahorros de santander y caixabank y meterlos en una caja rural, que estan abriendo oficinas a cascoporro...



Ecsplicate.


----------



## Autómata (22 Dic 2021)

Osea que , según la teoría del OP, las subidas de tipos y que dejen de penalizar los depósitos no está ni se le espera a largo plazo.


----------



## entropico (22 Dic 2021)

Hay bastante gente que tiene acciones con ING para no tener que hacer el D6... como se lo quede un banco paco las mordidas en comisiones va a ser curiosas.

Por otro lado, queda el fleco del Sabadell... ¿lo van a dejar para después de ING?


----------



## Pom (22 Dic 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Salgo ganando!! Desaparece mi hipoteca de 320.000 euros y mis ahorros de 520 euros!!!
> 
> Cuándo se van?



Mi hipoteca con ellos ya se la vendieron a alguien hace algunos años. Me llego una carta explicando el tema.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si pensais sobrevivir a la vacuna sacad los ahorros de santander y caixabank y meterlos en una caja rural, que estan abriendo oficinas a cascoporro...



Dos preguntas:
Una: Será en octubre... de qué año?
Y otra: un exclavizador es alguien que antes era clavizador?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Dic 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Ecsplicate.



es como la vacuna, si nos libramos es porque hay muchos que han perdido el culo para vacunarse, con la banca igual, quieren a la borregada amontonada en 2 o 3 bancos, refugiarse en pequeñas cajas rurales es como ser un purasangre, puedes proteger tua ahorros un poco mas de tiempo...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Dic 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Osea que , según la teoría del OP, las subidas de tipos y que dejen de penalizar los depósitos no está ni se le espera a largo plazo.



los tipos cero son para acojonar a los bancos pequeños para que se echen en brazos de los grandes, para que los estados se endeuden como si no hubiese mañana, hacerles dependientes del credito y tenerles bien agarrados, y para que los ahorradores no sigan acumulando riqueza, no tendras nada y seras feliz, asi que no, no veremos subidas de tipos nunca mas, a menos que se vean obligados para hacer un poco el paripe y que no se haga demasiado evidente su plan...


----------



## Barruno (23 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> es como la vacuna, si nos libramos es porque hay muchos que han perdido el culo para vacunarse, con la banca igual, quieren a la borregada amontonada en 2 o 3 bancos, refugiarse en pequeñas cajas rurales es como ser un purasangre, puedes proteger tua ahorros un poco mas de tiempo...



Yo habia pensado igual pero me echa para atras por dos razones: son cajas que no están del todo informarizadas.. si quieres p.e. un certificado hay que pagar y has de ir in corpore a la oficona, y si se los quieren follar se los follarám como dices.
No se...
Habría que mirarlo.


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Dic 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y no solo españa, se fue a primeros de 2021 de austria y republica checa, ahora se va de francia y no tardara en anunciar lo mismo en españa, probablemente despues de italia, que esta al caer.
> 
> los magnates delirantes quieren eliminar toda competencia en el sistema bancario, que no quede mas de uno o dos bancos en cada pais de la UE, el objetivo es que los exclavos no puedan acceder al credito para que no puedan ser independientes del estado, que tengan que depener del cuenco de arroz que este les provea por su trabajo, y por supuesto para apoderarse de los ahorros.
> 
> españa es para dos bancos, que ahora mismo estan negociando para ver quien se queda los clientes de ING, ya sabeis cuales, cerrad las cuentas en esos bancos, os va la vida en ello...



Ah bueno, yo soy un clavo, así que lo de eXclavo no me afecta.... Sería jodido que te hicieran eSclavo sí.... Menos mal que me enseñaron ortografía en la EGB de un colegio público....


----------



## Triyuga (23 Dic 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> ¿@El exclavizador de mentes de donde sacas que hay orden de ciertos "magnates"?
> ¿No puede ser que a ING le interese mas "vender" su negocio de retail banking, recoger cash y dedicarse a otros negocios.?
> 
> Por cierto que un ciudadano sea independiente del estado mediante el credito de un banco tampoco me parece la mejor estrategia financiera, llámame pesimista pero hay bastantes opciones de acabar siendo exclavo del banco, y en tal caso mejor no haberse independizado demasiado para que alguna ley le pueda proteger de la usura o dar un oportunidad de subsistir.



Por eso los bancos estan desapareciendo a pasos agigantados...
¿cuantos bancos y cajas habia en el 2007, y cuantos quedan hoy ???


----------



## Triyuga (23 Dic 2021)

Triyuga dijo:


> Por eso los bancos estan desapareciendo a pasos agigantados...
> ¿cuantos bancos y cajas habia en el 2007, y cuantos quedan hoy ???



"Cuando todo el proceso empezó con la Caja de Castilla-La Mancha, *en el año 2009, existían 45 cajas de ahorro en el territorio español, y una docena de bancos.* El panorama es bien distinto tras la reestructuración bancaria. Las antiguas cajas de ahorros, con su origen en los montes de piedad, han desaparecido para convertirse en bancos, con sólo dos excepciones: *Caja Ontiyent y Caja Pollença.*

Por su parte,* el sector bancario está concentrado en torno a las cinco grandes entidades: Banco Santander, BBVA, CaixaBank, Bankia y Sabadell,* que *acaparan el 72% del mercado,* como recuerda _La Vanguardia._ Para el resto, las únicas opciones son la implantación territorial o de nicho de negocio."









¿Cuántos bancos había y cuántos quedan?


Santander, BBVA, CaixaBank, Bankia y Sabadell copan el 72% del mercado




www.elplural.com


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Dic 2021)

la matrioska bancaria lista para fisionar


el BCE forzando fusiones metiendo unos bancos en otros para destruir toda competencia, en objetivo es el comunismo, vOx tendra que desandar el camino andado mediante fisiones bancarias.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (25 Dic 2021)

Triyuga dijo:


> Por eso los bancos estan desapareciendo a pasos agigantados...
> ¿cuantos bancos y cajas habia en el 2007, y cuantos quedan hoy ???



Adjunto te dejo lo qie dices y de esos para atras hay un montón mas.
Banco exterior, hispano americano, banco coca, caja postal... todos esos del bbva ahora.. y mas!
De unicaja: caja ronda, caja malaga, caja duero, caja soria, etc...






Ésto da para dar un golpe de Estado pero bueno, como decía Ghandi, cuando sale de presidente un idiota es que sus votantes están bien representados.


----------



## UnForero (25 Dic 2021)

Vas tarde. Ya en la época de Banesto y JP Morgan se tomó la decisión de no dejar entrar a la banca extranjera.

Lo de ING ha sido un espejismo, que durará lo que durará. De hecho me alegro de que lo hayan intentado. Pero luchar contra Goliath es casi imposible.


----------

